# Macro Coral Photography



## NiKonNoob86 (May 5, 2017)

Hey guys, first attempt at doing macro shots. Just bought myself a Tokina 100mm macro lens and figured I try it out on some of my corals.


----------



## kalgra (May 6, 2017)

Cool I have a coral reef as well. Its actually what got me started in photography although now its my least favorite thing to photograph lol.


----------



## Steven Dillon (May 10, 2017)

Was this shot underwater or through glass?  It's neat, I like it.


----------

